# Kelly's Wave: The Best Artificial Wave Ever Created



## Alex (19/12/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (20/12/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/surf-surfed-then-you-might-want-to-check-this-out.t17720/

Great minds think alike


----------

